# Can I put a rug under my electric stove?



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

I know this may be a stupid question, but I honestly don't know. I'm a first time home buyer so I am new to a lot of common household situations.

The problems is this: the kitchen in my house has linoleum flooring that is about 90% ok (real ugly though) but there are some bad parts around the stove that are eye sores. I was wondering if I could just put the stove on a rug and cover it completely up until we can save to have the flooring re-done. 

If I can't use a rug, are there any other solutions for this problem? Thanks in advance!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

rug under stove will be fine


----------



## oldkentucky (Mar 31, 2011)

i'm new here so i assume everybody here knows more about stuff than i do. but here's my two cents...
1. seems to me rug is more of a fire hazard
2. rug absorbs grease and food spills, breeds ROACHES
3. a sheet of 1/4-in pvc would look nice, clean up well. i bought some 4x8 sheets in '97 for abt $45 ea, slip-resistant textured one side, smooth the other- don't know what they cost now.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Be sure to let you home owners insurance people know you do this, they will be glad to raise your rates for the fire hazard. Sorry to be facetious, but you get the point. I would not put a "rug" made from cloth, nor carpet under a range.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Thurman said:


> Be sure to let you home owners insurance people know you do this, they will be glad to raise your rates for the fire hazard.


how in the world is a rug or carpet underneath a stove a fire hazard??


----------



## oldkentucky (Mar 31, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> how in the world is a rug or carpet underneath a stove a fire hazard??


well, *hardwareman*, it may be a stretch (in the practical sense- and i don't know abt the insurance sense) but broilers can overheat and maybe ignite carpet? maybe worse if there's grease? or a spill of burning grease? wouldn't be my fav choice for flooring under stove.
but i get your point of low risk.
:yes:


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

In that sense, the range itself is a fire hazard, not the carpet underneath. So, yes, it's a stretch.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Clutchcargo said:


> In that sense, the range itself is a fire hazard, not the carpet underneath. So, yes, it's a stretch.


Actually all of the above. Rugs at most are made of either Synthetic or "God" made materials. That means, that if they are synthetic, they are recycled from pop bottles, etc. Oil burns and smokes.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Let me ask a question to answer the question being asked........is it ok to have wood under a stove.......darn wood is flamable.......as much or more so than carpet.......I guess if the insurance companies had their way all stoves would be placed on concrete......that being said, oh maybe I should call the insurance company.......HUH?????.......what does the insurance company have to do with this?.........I have seen many kitchens with carpet on the floor.

Mark


----------



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

Just get those 60 cents tiles that are always on sale from HD to put underneath the stove for now ... they're solid, flat, fire proof.


----------



## oldkentucky (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbup::laughing: this thread gets funnier by the minute.
now, i don't wanna start anything, :whistling2: but...
i can take a butane lighter and in 10 seconds set fire to a piece of grease-soaked rug holding it up in my hand, but it would take a long time to set fire to the flat surface of a piece of wood floor in my hand.


----------



## oldkentucky (Mar 31, 2011)

Powerup26 said:


> Wood goes up quick dude. People put carpets in their kitchens all the time. My g-mom get this, shes had carpet in her whole house for 70years. Since the house was built shes had little kitchen fires, guess what caught on fire and what didnt???................ The wood cabinets not the carpet. And the one fire was caused by a faulty dishwasher which sits on the floor. Hahaha ironic dont ya think??


now that IS interesting, *Powerup*. just wondering- so do you have tile or wood or carpet under your stove? i think i've only ever lived in one house where it was carpet.


----------



## oldkentucky (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks, i was just wondering. the smallest things can turn out to be so important.


----------



## judyshouse (Apr 5, 2011)

*I'd like to know too*

I'd like to know the answer to that question myself. We have a carpeted (newly) utility room with a washer and dryer, used to be half our garage. Now we want to do a full garage conversion and make it into an in-law suite. We already put a shower stall in as the bathroom was too small for it. We now want to add a frig and stove. And I don't want to rip out the brand new carpet. What should we do? Is there anything we can use over the carpet?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

judyshouse said:


> I'd like to know the answer to that question myself. We have a carpeted (newly) utility room with a washer and dryer, used to be half our garage. Now we want to do a full garage conversion and make it into an in-law suite. We already put a shower stall in as the bathroom was too small for it. We now want to add a frig and stove. And I don't want to rip out the brand new carpet. What should we do? Is there anything we can use over the carpet?


I answered the original posters question, the answer for your question is the same. Yes you can put a rug or carpet underneath a stove with no worrys.


----------



## oldkentucky (Mar 31, 2011)

judyshouse said:


> I'd like to know the answer to that question myself. We have a carpeted (newly) utility room with a washer and dryer, used to be half our garage. Now we want to do a full garage conversion and make it into an in-law suite. We already put a shower stall in as the bathroom was too small for it. We now want to add a frig and stove. And I don't want to rip out the brand new carpet. What should we do? Is there anything we can use over the carpet?


*judyshouse*, to me it's an issue of risk. some risks are tolerable, like whether to keep a flat concrete path to my front door or replace it with gravel to avoid slip-and-fall. but for hazards like fire, explosion, or electrocution, i go all out to avoid these hazards because even though probability is low, consequences are very high. airplanes don't actually need all the stuff the FAA requires, but it's required because the consequences of failure are so high.
"probability" is not the same as "risk". the idea of risk is a value derived from the functions of *probability* and *consequence* taken together. for me the question is would i be willing to bet my firstborn's life (or my own) on an expert assessment of "low" probability in the face of extreme consequence? would i willingly get on an aircraft with *known* defects?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

thats a little melodramatic wouldn't you say.


----------



## oldkentucky (Mar 31, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> thats a little melodramatic wouldn't you say.


yes, that's exactly the point.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

people have been putting carpet in their kitchens, and yes even underneath their stoves ever since the invention of carpet. It wouldn't be my first choice for kitchen floor covering but to say it is a fire hazard is just plain ungrounded and a little inane


----------



## judyshouse (Apr 5, 2011)

I should also mention the carpet we have down is indoor/outdoor, but high quality (expensive). Will a frig be o.k. on it as well?


----------

